# East Coast Calabria



## algorfa (May 12, 2007)

Hi all,

I read the threads and find that most are talking about the West coast of Calabria with many talking about Scalea and Tropea and a few about Amantea, but what is wrong with the East coast. I can not find much about it, I can not find any Agents who are selling in the area around Amendolara, so what is wrong with it.

I went out not long ago to visit the area and found it was very pretty, not as hilly as the West coast, but not many new developments, so PLEASE tell me what is wrong with that side.

Trotter


----------

